# AQUARIUM BACKGROUND



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

I about to have a heart attack over this damn thing. i bought it at walmart-no directions obviously- and i have been trying to get it on for at least 3 hours. people who have got them on, what the hell do you do. im seriously gonna go toward the first living thing i see and kill it in like 5 minutes.


----------



## INK (Sep 9, 2006)

gar~spaz said:


> I about to have a heart attack over this damn thing. i bought it at walmart-no directions obviously- and i have been trying to get it on for at least 3 hours. people who have got them on, what the hell do you do. im seriously gonna go toward the first living thing i see and kill it in like 5 minutes.


I put vasaline on the picture side and stick it to the tank


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

thats it???


----------



## INK (Sep 9, 2006)

gar~spaz said:


> thats it???


Just make sure you get it all over and it will pretty much stick to the tank. It makes the color stand out and it looks real.


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

clear scotch tape works


----------



## INK (Sep 9, 2006)

luciferzone said:


> clear scotch tape works


I used to use tape until my buddy told me about vasaline. I told him he was crazy LOL, But it works great and looks spectacular :nod:


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

depends, if you just wanna do it black or a blue color, paint it, no joke looks as good as, if not better than an actual background!

if you want scenery... well... have fun









would also reccomend, if you use spray paint... i wouldnt do it with the fish and water in there, make sure to clean out the tank when your done and the paint is dry









-Steve


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

the hell with it. im just gonna put those background stickers on the inside of a tank and have either a sky blue or glossy black painted background. its more expensive but i got so pissed of at that damn scenery that i broke my finger...
for the benifit of everyone here, know that brick is very hard to break with a punch.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

> for the benifit of everyone here, know that brick is very hard to break with a punch.


LOL man thats no good, i was over at my friends house today who painted the back of his 125 and it looks amazing, when he gets its all set up (saltwater) ill take some pics of that tank, his freshwater tank and his pacman frog

guys... with the vaseline stuff how exactally do you do it? rub it on the pic stick it to the tank and squeegee it out?


----------



## hieuey (Jun 9, 2006)

Just use tape... At wal mart, there should be the double side tape that you can use to tape the back of the bank to the wallpaper that you wanted. Simple and low cost!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

moved to equipment section


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

hieuey said:


> Just use tape... At wal mart, there should be the double side tape that you can use to tape the back of the bank to the wallpaper that you wanted. Simple and low cost!


Thats what I use as well-Double sided tape!!!


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

i use a little line of rubber cement on each side


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Thats what I use as well-Double sided tape!!!


 I use the same double sided tape


----------



## INK (Sep 9, 2006)

lastgreengarden said:


> > for the benifit of everyone here, know that brick is very hard to break with a punch.
> 
> 
> LOL man thats no good, i was over at my friends house today who painted the back of his 125 and it looks amazing, when he gets its all set up (saltwater) ill take some pics of that tank, his freshwater tank and his pacman frog
> ...


Yes it will twice as good as the tape
[/quote]
Tee back ground goes on the outside of the tank


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

DUCT TAPE......









JOKIN i used scotch


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

i aint gonna lie it was duct tape for me when i used backgrounds


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

> i aint gonna lie it was duct tape for me when i used backgrounds


haha when i had one i used electric tape... didnt have anything else... other than duct tape haha


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Dude, tape for one thing, just get it on tight.

Another is, a gallon of paint is cheaper then $3 a foot plastic crap with a pictureon it and no prospective.

I found you don't need any kind of special paint, just put it on thick and let it dry, sand it down a little after 24 hours of cure and trow on another. If you don't touch it, it will bond to the glass, and the only way it can go on is smooth.... glass is smooth.

I used blue latex paint I found in my garage and none of it will come off so I know it works. I pretty much have to scrape it off.

Spray paint could work.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Dude, how hard is it to get a background on?

You put it on, and use tape. Doesn't take a genius to figure that out.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I used Scotch tape to hold mine on, or wait maybe it was electrical tape on this one. I like to save my Family Size container of Vasoline for "Other Purposes"












































Just Joking


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

i used electrical tape, you cant see it because i have it on the black plastic part


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

apparently it does. cause i ended up with a finger splint over the damn thing. and i didnt want to use tape, i think it looks like crap.


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

i dont rember the name or what website that i purchased it from but my background on one of my tanks is a peel and stick. you use soapy water and peel the backgound off and place it on and using a credit card to smooth it out. this stuff looks great but it only comes in solid colors no designs. and most importantly no tape or vasoline needed.


----------

